# Champions League Qualifiers 13-08



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 12, 2008)

Spartak Moscow v Dynamo Kiev

13/08/2008 17:00 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.30 All Bets (24) 
Levski Sofia v Bate Borisov

13/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.00 All Bets (25) 
Shakhtar Donetsk v Din. Zagreb

13/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.50 All Bets (25) 
Anorthosis v Olympiakos

13/08/2008 19:00 BST
  3.60 3.25 1.90 All Bets (25) 
AaB v Kaunas

13/08/2008 19:05 BST
  1.45 3.75 6.50 All Bets (25) 
Galatasaray v Steaua Bucuresti

13/08/2008 19:15 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.50 All Bets (24) 
Brann v Marseille

13/08/2008 19:45 BST
  4.20 3.20 1.80 All Bets (23) 
Juventus v Artmedia Petrzalka

13/08/2008 19:45 BST
  1.083 7.00 21.00 All Bets (25) 
Schalke 04 v Atl. Madrid

13/08/2008 19:45 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.10 All Bets (25) 
Sparta Prague v Panathinaikos

13/08/2008 19:45 BST
  2.50 3.10 2.60 All Bets (24) 
Twente v Arsenal

13/08/2008 19:45 BST
  6.50 3.75 1.45 All Bets (24) 
Partizan Belgrad v Fenerbahce

13/08/2008 20:00 BST
  3.40 3.20 2.00 All Bets (24) 
St.Liege v Liverpool

13/08/2008 20:05 BST
  7.50 3.80 1.40 All Bets (24) 
Guimaraes v Basel

13/08/2008 20:30 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.60 All Bets (25) 
Barcelona v Wisla Krakow

13/08/2008 21:00 BST
  1.08 7.50 19.00 All Bets (25) 

bate borisov over levski for me.
No one can make me think Levski are so much better than Bate Borisov.


----------



## Filipe (Aug 12, 2008)

will juventus and barcelona advance to the next round?? I´m not sure about it  :?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 13, 2008)

Why not, sure, surprises happen, but these are one of the best world teams.


----------



## Filipe (Aug 14, 2008)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Why not, sure, surprises happen, but these are one of the best world teams.




Both of these teams has an advantage of 4 goals so now it will be a very big surprise if one of them don´t advance to next round


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 14, 2008)

And my Bate Borisov pick was right.


----------

